# 1 Foot Rimless



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks very cool, I like the wood coming out of the water like that. Though I think you are not using a lot of real estate by putting that much soil. Almost half the tank is filled with it. Maybe if the soil was inclined, with less soil towards the front, it would look even better in my opinion.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Chizpa305 said:


> Looks very cool, I like the wood coming out of the water like that. Though I think you are not using a lot of real estate by putting that much soil. Almost half the tank is filled with it. Maybe if the soil was inclined, with less soil towards the front, it would look even better in my opinion.


Thanks for the comments, yeah I see what you saying. Full disclosure the wood piece on the right isn't as deep as it is on the left so the higher substrate allows it to stay in that position. Probably could push some soil toward the back, but the tank is only 4" wide and the piece takes up around 3" so not a lot there to play with.

Like any other scape will be fine-tuning as I go along.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

from the first picture I thought the inlet/outlet were drilled from the bottom/back.would be awesome if it was fully plumbed from the outside and leave the rim just open like that. 


Looks good!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

monkeyruler90 said:


> from the first picture I thought the inlet/outlet were drilled from the bottom/back.would be awesome if it was fully plumbed from the outside and leave the rim just open like that.
> 
> Looks good!



Thanks, I would have to do a much bigger version to plumb it, this tank is only 1.5 Gallons and has a 4" depth


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks, I would have to do a much bigger version to plumb it, this tank is only 1.5 Gallons and has a 4" depth


Wow 1.5 gallons. Looks bigger at first glance.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Good job. It looks awesome.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Chizpa305 said:


> Wow 1.5 gallons. Looks bigger at first glance.


Yeah, first pic at a quick glance u can't tell until you look at the size of plants and of course the equipment in the last pic. 




Econde said:


> Good job. It looks awesome.


Thanks much!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Didn't realize it was so tiny, you've done a great job! That's not a nano, that's a pico! Very cool tank, love the layout, and the substrate depth makes sense now that I see the scale.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Didn't realize it was so tiny, you've done a great job! That's not a nano, that's a pico! Very cool tank, love the layout, and the substrate depth makes sense now that I see the scale.


Thank you and your right it is more a pico, I guess anything less than 3G is a pico? I don't think there are any hard and fast rules. I always heard the pico term more on the reef side so wasn't sure if it was well know here on planted so went with the nano description.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not sure what the rule is or if there even is one, I posted my 10 gallon Dennerle tanks under nano tanks, and this is 15% the size. These Mr Aqua rimless tanks are very neat designs. Curious to see how you'll like maintaining this one with such a narrow space between front and back glass. I guess if a hand can get in there easily it should be fine, but hardscape would get very interesting. You seem to have found the perfect piece of spiderwood for it.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I'm not sure what the rule is or if there even is one, I posted my 10 gallon Dennerle tanks under nano tanks, and this is 15% the size. These Mr Aqua rimless tanks are very neat designs. Curious to see how you'll like maintaining this one with such a narrow space between front and back glass. I guess if a hand can get in there easily it should be fine, but hardscape would get very interesting. You seem to have found the perfect piece of spiderwood for it.


I guess anything larger than a 10 probably wouldn't be nano size. This tank has similar proportions to my 3 foot rimless, I liked it so that's why I ended up with the 3 footer, I actually had this one first. There's just enough space in front/beyond the spiderwood to get some filter floss in there to clean the glass if needed. Your right about the wood, that was a big reason I started it up. I thought it was a good piece for the tank (minus a few branches I cut off.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking Great tank there!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh cool! A small office tank is a great idea


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

This should give a clearer perspective of the tank size:


----------



## 808style (Sep 28, 2012)

this looks fantastic! such a cool little tank, i love it!


----------



## doug105! (Aug 2, 2016)

Not really! It still looks like a larger tank in the background! Maybe due to the shaded area between the can and tank...well done!

Doug


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

808style said:


> this looks fantastic! such a cool little tank, i love it!


Thank you!



doug105! said:


> Not really! It still looks like a larger tank in the background! Maybe due to the shaded area between the can and tank...well done!
> 
> Doug



LOL, my bad and your absolutely right. You can't tell the distance between the Guinness and the tank even though it's butted right up against it


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Everything going along nicely. I see new leaves on the buce, parva, pellia and of course the moss. I actually added some dwarf hairgrass (one of the taller varieties) beyond the wood. There is a small space that I think it might grow in, so want to see what that looks like.


----------



## 808style (Sep 28, 2012)

Your mini pellia looks amazing. Where did you get it from? Also how did you attach it to the wood?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

808style said:


> Your mini pellia looks amazing. Where did you get it from? Also how did you attach it to the wood?


Thanks, pretty sure I got it from an ebay vendor. Everything is attached with an cyanoacrylate glue.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Made a few changes to this massive tank. Took out the moss and replaced with more mini pellia. Also planted some tall hairgrass in the back that's starting to come in behind the wood.


----------



## atm424 (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks great! I really does look like a much bigger tank than it is. I imagine some shrimp in there will really shrink the perceived size.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

atm424 said:


> Looks great! I really does look like a much bigger tank than it is. I imagine some shrimp in there will really shrink the perceived size.


Thanks, yeah I'll be dropping some shrimp in there soon so the scale will be more obvious, unless I stick to baby shrimp and remove them before they get too big :grin2:


----------



## Hujeta (Jan 26, 2020)

Asteroid said:


> This should give a clearer perspective of the tank size:



Great picture and as other have said, great job composing the perspective as there's no way of telling how tiny this tank is without the reference. Suppose it's hard but here it's really worth it to find an inconspiciuous filter solution, the HOB sort of gives it away.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hujeta said:


> Great picture and as other have said, great job composing the perspective as there's no way of telling how tiny this tank is without the reference. Suppose it's hard but here it's really worth it to find an inconspiciuous filter solution, the HOB sort of gives it away.


Thanks, I actually have a mini set of lily pipes, but I think my filter would be way to strong, plus I'd have to drill through the desk its on. That's the problem with nanos unless you get an all-in-one setup.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Couple of new pics i took during and after a water change Tanks gets about a 70% change once a week and is dosed with normal EI dosing. The crypt parva in the inert black sand is doing great. For a slow grower the leaves are clean and fresh. No melting or die back from the original tissue culture. 

Hardest part of this tank is keeping the mini pellia firmly attached to the wood as it grows outward pretty thick. If you look closely you can see some of the hairgrass (parvula) in the back growing out of the tank.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice update!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Stunning arrangement. 
Really beautiful.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Econde said:


> Nice update!





Discusluv said:


> Stunning arrangement.
> Really beautiful.


Thanks much, I really appreciate your comments!


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks much, I really appreciate your comments!


I appreciate you sharing your tanks with us.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Update, the mini pellia continues to take on more bulk which gives the setup a lusher look. I could have probably done this tank without co2, but I don't think it would have been this full and it also allows the parva to grow quicker/cleaner as it's usually a very slow grower.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Asteroid said:


> Update, the mini pellia continues to take on more bulk which gives the setup a lusher look. I could have probably done this tank without co2, but I don't think it would have been this full and it also allows the parva to grow quicker/cleaner as it's usually a very slow grower.


It looks great! A while back I ordered a pot of parva online and got a whole 3 plants...LOL. It will probably take me years to get it to spread.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

evil8 said:


> It looks great! A while back I ordered a pot of parva online and got a whole 3 plants...LOL. It will probably take me years to get it to spread.


Thanks and good luck! I never used the TC Parva before, but this stuff went in and it didn't skip a beat. I used one tissue culture cup on this setup.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Is this tank still running? Any updates?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> Is this tank still running? Any updates?


Warning: This is an old thread and you might not get any response. lol

No that version of the tank isn't running. These little tanks are good for creating something and then creating something new without much hassle so they get changed a lot. Here's some other versions of the tank:






















The betta was only in there for a week or so when he was a baby, so I moved him to a more appropriate tank. So don't call the fish police on me.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> Warning: This is an old thread and you might not get any response. lol
> 
> No that version of the tank isn't running. These little tanks are good for creating something and then creating something new without much hassle so they get changed a lot. Here's some other versions of the tank:
> 
> ...


Lol I fully trust your fish parenting 

Super cute little tank, and you scape it so well!

I wanna see some of those low tech tanks you got! You should totally do a low tech journal. I’d read the heck out of that.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> Lol I fully trust your fish parenting
> 
> Super cute little tank, and you scape it so well!
> 
> I wanna see some of those low tech tanks you got! You should totally do a low tech journal. I’d read the heck out of that.


LOL, thanks, yeah right now I only have the two tanks and they both have co2. I've had low-tech and I will probably again on a small scale. Anything big I always go hi-tech. 

I guess Audrey is low tech. I don't fertilize and it's soil is pretty inert. Its food comes to her the old fashioned way:


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> LOL, thanks, yeah right now I only have the two tanks and they both have co2. I've had low-tech and I will probably again on a small scale. Anything big I always go hi-tech.
> 
> I guess Audrey is low tech. I don't fertilize and it's soil is pretty inert. Its food comes to her the old fashioned way:


Wow, what kind of plant is this?


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Carnivorous pitcher plant!!! Audrey is a beauty. I hope she screams ‘FEED ME, SEYMOUR!!’ whenever you’re in the room ⭐

I had a venus flytrap called Griselda for 4 years until my cats murdered it, the bastards. Best plant ever. She once ate a wasp.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Virtus said:


> Wow, what kind of plant is this?


Yep a Carnivious Pitcher Plant I believe it's Nepenthes x 'Gaya' This time of year I start to see ants in the house, they all run to this thing. It's really quite amazing. 


LidijaPN said:


> Carnivorous pitcher plant!!! Audrey is a beauty. I hope she screams ‘FEED ME, SEYMOUR!!’ whenever you’re in the room ⭐
> 
> I had a venus flytrap called Griselda for 4 years until my cats murdered it, the bastards. Best plant ever. She once ate a wasp.


LOL,, cats just don't care. They do whatever they want. The Fly traps have a dormacy period every year right? The Pitchers don't. I tease my wife it's going to grow as big as the one in Little Shop. She thinks it's disgusting. 

So with these plants you don't feed through the soil only the pitchers. A rich soil will kill it.


----------



## Virtus (11 mo ago)

That's really cool. Do you just have it planted in gravel? I'm assuming it still needs to be watered?


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Yeah I think that’s why they eat the bugs, because they come from poor soil.... I don’t remember Griselda going dormant, or maybe I don’t know what that looks like, she didn’t die back seasonally or anything. We did have her wintering in the hall outside the apartment so she’s not too cold and not too hot.... she needed to be cool but not freeze. I was putting in so much effort with her... honestly that incident is one of the reasons I’ll probably never have cats again. I moved her all the way up on the fridge and they just HAD to get up there and tear her up. We had them years after that but a part of me never forgave them, little jerks.

My kid is mad about all carnivorous plants, we tried a drosera once, but it didn’t take off. Griselda was impervious to everything but claws, sigh.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Virtus said:


> That's really cool. Do you just have it planted in gravel? I'm assuming it still needs to be watered?


It's planted in peat moss with some pool filter sand mixed in. I think perlite is recommended. Either way the sand helps with water retention and drainage. It also doesn't like minerals in the water so it's given distilled or rain water.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> Yeah I think that’s why they eat the bugs, because they come from poor soil.... I don’t remember Griselda going dormant, or maybe I don’t know what that looks like, she didn’t die back seasonally or anything. We did have her wintering in the hall outside the apartment so she’s not too cold and not too hot.... she needed to be cool but not freeze. I was putting in so much effort with her... honestly that incident is one of the reasons I’ll probably never have cats again. I moved her all the way up on the fridge and they just HAD to get up there and tear her up. We had them years after that but a part of me never forgave them, little jerks.
> 
> My kid is mad about all carnivorous plants, we tried a drosera once, but it didn’t take off. Griselda was impervious to everything but claws, sigh.


Yep, poor soil in it's DNA that's how it evolved to eating bugs from the pitchers. You must really love plants if you still hate your cats over the VFT. This plant really took off under the ONF Flat One Nano. It's a very strong light. In the window sill it did so, so.


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, VFT need the dormancy period to rest and recharge, or they'll eventually burn themselves out. Nepenthes are from Southeast Asia (mostly Indonesia and Phillipines), so tropical in nature. The tropical pitchers usually have a secretion at the top of the pitcher that draws ants, so perfect in the spring when the damned things start wandering around the house when it first warms up.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep, I could confirm the secretion on the lip of the pitcher. This thing has probably digested 200+ ants already.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> Yep, poor soil in it's DNA that's how it evolved to eating bugs from the pitchers. You must really love plants if you still hate your cats over the VFT. This plant really took off under the ONF Flat One Nano. It's a very strong light. In the window sill it did so, so.


Yeah I was giving it distilled water you usually put in irons etc. this was like 15 years ago at least, maybe more.

I do love plants but it wasn’t just that, it was the insistent meanness of chasing it until the ends of the earth just to destroy it. It’s not tasty, they had plenty of toys, I kept moving it further and further out of the way, to places they’d never naturally want to go... but it almost felt like ‘we see you care about this thing, and we cannot have that.’ Same with where they sat, the only place in the house they weren’t allowed was the kitchen counter because we make food there.... guess the only place they were ever interested in climbing? 

If you told them to get off they’d just stare at you until you started to get up, then they’d bolt. And of course they’d climb up there the second we were out of the room. There wasn’t anything to find or play with, they looked bored up there. Not even comfortable to sit. The literal only draw was we didn’t want them there.

I think it’s pretty unanimous that most cats are jerks.... it’s just that half the population finds that jerkiness cute somehow. I still like cats, and I loved the ones we had, they had their sweet sides. But they’re like that friend who is fun to hang out with but if he were your roommate you’d kill him.

Also I was always hopeless with terrestrial plants and Griselda was the first green thing I managed to keep thriving. Thus the crime was greater. And back then in Serbia it was only by fluke I got that one, not like I could go out and buy another.


----------

